# How much would swapping your DVR(s) cost you?



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Just curious about much much it will cost us exisiting subs to freely replace(IOWs, if E* replaces them at no charge) our exisiting 501/508, 721, 921 DVRs with the current DVRs 522/625/942....

Please post how many of each receivers you have(DVR and non DVR) and how it would affect you to replace them with a new model. Example:

I have a 721 and a 501, AT180. This gives me 2 rooms of DVRs and a total of 125 hours of DVR recording. I pay only $4.99 for an additional outlet fee. To go to a 522, I would have to pay the VoD fee of $4.98 and the additional tuner fee of $4.99 since I have no home phone, so I would have to pay $4.98 MORE per month and would loose 25 hours of recording time......


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2-942s, 1-921, 2-508s. Total of 75 hours HD record time and 120 hours of SD record time, or a total of 415 hours of SD record time, or combination thereof. 

Cost to replace...lots...


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 2-942s, 1-921, 2-508s. Total of 75 hours HD record time and 120 hours of SD record time, or a total of 415 hours of SD record time, or combination thereof.
> 
> Cost to replace...lots...


Dont worry, dish will be more than happy to replace all your mpeg 2 hd dvrs with mpeg 4 301's.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 2-942s, 1-921, 2-508s. Total of 75 hours HD record time and 120 hours of SD record time, or a total of 415 hours of SD record time, or combination thereof.
> 
> Cost to replace...lots...


I meant MONTHLY.....will edit title to reflect.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

So what is an MPEG4 301 ? New product ? Or a joke ?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> So what is an MPEG4 301 ? New product ? Or a joke ?


No, he was saying that E* would replace your DVR's with MPEG4 301's (non-DVR). In other words, they'd replace your DVR's with non-DVR boxes that are MPEG4 (the new standard that will eventually make all our MPEG 2 DVR's worthless).

He was being sarchastic. Nothing has been released as to what Dish will do for existing customers as they migrate people to MPEG 4.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

When should we expect to hear something about the plans for MPEG4 swap out? I assume that the 942 users will be able to swap for an equivalent MPEG 4 unit for little cost?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You know what happens when you assume...........especially with Dish.:sure:


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You know what happens when you assume...........especially with Dish.:sure:


Yeah, Charlie makes an ass out of himself and you, for buying a DISH product and hoping they'll back it up!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

No more feeding the "PIG!"

I made the move this morning and dumped my AEP. I kept the HD pack and VOOM. Moved my main package to DirecTV with my HDTIVO and already I'm feeling very good about doing that. Besides, I don't lose any channels and I'm saving a bunch of money. 

BTW- The "pig" charged my account $5 for doing that.


----------

